# Missing coffee outlet message on Franke Flair



## charliedawg (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi there - we keep get an error message "missing coffee outlet" on a Franke Flair machine. If you jiggle about with the outlet housing you can get the message to disappear as a microswitch somewhere gets activated but it is a bit hit or miss and is a real nuisance when we are busy. All ideas/suggestions very welcome.

Many thanks

charliedawg


----------

